# Guitar Fail



## rollingdam (May 11, 2006)

guitarfail.com


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

It's probably great for grunge...


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

Gross...and I thought I loved MY acoustic


----------



## Guest (Sep 17, 2015)

wrong choice of luthier(s)


----------



## GTmaker (Apr 24, 2006)

if you look real close, you will see a big crack on the dark wood piece on the left side...
that cannot be a good thing for tone...

G.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Looks solid, what's the complaint?


----------



## ed2000 (Feb 16, 2007)

What an idiot! 

Should have predrilled the holes for the woodscrews to prevent cracking the saddle. Also could have tinted the glue for a better match. Shouldn't the glue have been applied around the circumference of the bridge plate?

I would have used my arc welder for a much cleaner job.


----------



## lovetoplay (Nov 8, 2013)

I think he should have covered it in black goop to hide his secret repair method.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

rollingdam said:


> guitarfail.com
> 
> View attachment 15634



LMAO


Holy crap.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Looking in the background and reflection I see a Strat and packs of strings. I'll bet he had this into a store to see if it could be repaired. After falling down laughing the luthier likely had to take a pic.

Or maybe he was just looking for a B string


----------



## amagras (Apr 22, 2015)

davetcan said:


> Looking in the background and reflection I see a Strat and packs of strings. I'll bet he had this into a store to see if it could be repaired. After falling down laughing the luthier likely had to take a pic.
> 
> Or maybe he was just looking for a B string


Your observations have impressed me Sherlock I can't less than agree  
---Update--- I'm being serious, no pun intended


----------



## limelight65 (Jun 2, 2014)

i usually find that blind rivets work well for KOA top repairs


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

More fine craftsmanship for your viewing pleasure....


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

greco said:


> More fine craftsmanship for your viewing pleasure....


It took my eyes a bit to adjust to that...


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

keto said:


> Looks solid, what's the complaint?


Exactly! ......


----------



## rollingdam (May 11, 2006)

greco said:


> More fine craftsmanship for your viewing pleasure....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

rollingdam said:


> greco said:
> 
> 
> > More fine craftsmanship for your viewing pleasure....
> ...


----------



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

greco said:


> rollingdam said:
> 
> 
> > Freehand...with a spoon...
> ...


----------



## ed2000 (Feb 16, 2007)

greco said:


> More fine craftsmanship for your viewing pleasure....


,
It looks like 'under guard' art work meant to be viewed through a clear pick guard. I like it, look at the textures, the flow, the details...!


----------



## amagras (Apr 22, 2015)

It reminds me of a piece of bread


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

greco said:


> More fine craftsmanship for your viewing pleasure....


You've heard of a bathtub route? Well this is the hot tub route. Looks like an 8 person......


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Ahhh, the infamous "hot tub route".

edit: damn, Lincoln beat me to it 



zontar said:


> It took my eyes a bit to adjust to that...


----------



## Guitar101 (Jan 19, 2011)

Looks like he used a rotary wood rasp to me.


----------



## GWN! (Nov 2, 2014)

Looks like a squirrel or a rat gnawed on it.


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

davetcan said:


> Ahhh, the infamous "hot tub route".
> 
> edit: damn, Lincoln beat me to it


they say great minds think alike :smile-new:


----------



## jimsz (Apr 17, 2009)

rollingdam said:


> guitarfail.com
> 
> View attachment 15634


Wow, doesn't that guy know that drywall screws have a tendency to pop their heads out a little after a while if not properly installed? That could make for a very unprofessional job.


----------



## dolphinstreet (Sep 11, 2006)

Perfect! Probably gets a real sticky tone.


----------



## bluebayou (May 25, 2015)

My own, personal, acoustic guitar fail at least looks at lot better than that!


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

A first I thought maybe the pic was a gag, but the more I look at it the more it looks like someone was actually trying to keep the back side of the bridge down.

I wonder what kind of guitar it was. I'd imagine if it was a nice Martin, whoever did it would have almost as bad a time as the lion killing dentist.


----------

